# Ugly Stadia / Arenas



## ninjaboi (Feb 19, 2010)

So ugly! They all win!


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

A lot of Eastern-European stadiums still look like this, so i think they shouldn't be left out of this thread. These stadiums are really competing with some of those nasty U.S. college arenas.:lol:
The one in this photo is Stadion Gradski, Serbia, but i think the name and the location is not so important, as you can find hundreds of such arenas in all Central and Eastern European countries, built practically after the same construction plans: Just dig a big hole, pour a layer of concrete around it, and then leave it to rotten for a few decades, and there you have it...a commie style stadium.


----------



## bestbud (Jul 31, 2008)

weava said:


> My list of ugliest stadiums:
> all the euro soccer stadiums with roofs and the squared off corners


I take exception to that. One of the most beautiful and highly spec'd stadia in the world must be Arsenal's Emirates Stadium.



























Apologies for posting good pictures in this thread.:bash:


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

Zeno2 said:


> Ataturk


You've got to be fuckin' kidding me, that stadium is beatiful. It's just sucks because it's impractical, but aesthetically its great.


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

Ataturk stadium is a world class stadium. One of my favorites. It has definitely nothing to do on this thread.:bash:


----------



## bestbud (Jul 31, 2008)

weava said:


> That stadium looks good and isn't the type of stadium I was refering to.


Thats ok then :lol:


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

bestbud said:


> I take exception to that. One of the most beautiful and highly spec'd stadia in the world must be Arsenal's Emirates Stadium.
> 
> Apologies for posting good pictures in this thread.:bash:


That stadium looks good and isn't the type of stadium I was refering to.


----------



## bestbud (Jul 31, 2008)

weava said:


> That stadium looks good and isn't the type of stadium I was refering to.


Apparently I can read your mind:weird:


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

bestbud said:


> Apparently I can read your mind:weird:


That is a round stadium, I guess I didn't make it clear I was refering to the squared off stadiums where there are no seats in the corners so you have 4 seperate stands with seperate roofs that make them seem darker.


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

weava said:


> That is a round stadium, I guess I didn't make it clear I was refering to the squared off stadiums where there are no seats in the corners so you have 4 seperate stands with seperate roofs that make them seem darker.


How does a squared off stand(with no seats in the corners) make a stadium seem darker than a round one???:dunno:
The stadium would get really dark if a few 100 people in front of you would suddenly open their umbrellas. It would be so dark that you wouldn't even see the game anymore.:lol:


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

weava said:


> Its because those roofs are huge and ugly. Like that san siro has the ugliest one of them all, those huge trusses are just bulky and make the stadiums look industrial. Stadiums like old trafford are uninviting and depressing looking with all the sun blocked out. A slinder, lightweight looking roof such as soccer city looks good and doesn't make the stadium look dark.


:nuts: Jesus, you're a moron.


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

^^

Why should you choose an ugly roof, like on the San Siro,......









...if you can enjoy a nice football game on an inviting, firendly stadium, with no roof, just sunshine...:lol: :lol:


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Evil78 said:


> ^^
> 
> Why should you choose an ugly roof, like on the San Siro,......
> 
> ...


games in the rain or snow are always the most memorable, so yes i would chose the weather over a roof :banana: I've been to an NFL game with -12 F wind chill (-24C) and I would chose that over a dome any day of the week. The Tuck rule game in the snow was by far one of the most popular football games of the last decade and the most memorable high school game I ever went to had heavy fog, you couldn't even see the other side of the field.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Lets please not turn this into a roof conversation


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

weava said:


> games in the rain or snow are always the most memorable, so yes i would chose the weather over a roof :banana: I've been to an NFL game with -12 F wind chill (-24C) and I would chose that over a dome any day of the week. The Tuck rule game in the snow was by far one of the most popular football games of the last decade and the most memorable high school game I ever went to had heavy fog, you couldn't even see the other side of the field.


U know, most stadiums with roofs actually allow snow and rain to fall to the pitch, its only the spectators who get some protection from the elements.










If sitting rugged up in a huge puffy jacket and gloves while saturated wet and shivering for 2hrs is your thing, then thats cool, but personally I would find that about as enjoyable as pissing out a big gallstone.


----------



## Richo83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yanks love watching sporting the elements so they can say they're "real" fans. In reality, three of their sports are either played indoors (bball and ice hockey) or mostly in summer (baseball) and the only sport they brave the cold, (American football) the sport often barely goes for an hour, and they get seats (especially in nfl games) Psh! Try having to stand in the blinding rain and hail for two and a half to three hours.

Anyway staying on topic I don't think grounds where the corners aren't covered and where there are four separate stands are ugly. Europe do some of the best stadiums. IMO, some of the most ugliest stadiums are the indoor blocks in the US for indoor sports and Eastern European stadiums, especially old ones. Blegh, glad that E Europe is getting some tournaments.


----------



## marionthebarberian (Nov 3, 2009)

^

a football game lasting an hour? lmao..never.

NFL games average 3.30 hours and college 4


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

IMO in Europe, the award could go to the Stade du Pays de Charleroi (Belgium), especially when it had its ridiculous 3-level grandstand:


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

bigbossman said:


> I can't believe somebody has put forward the fritz walter, it's an immense stadium.


Like I wrote, fantastic atmosphere but the overall design is a disaster.


----------



## Richo83 (Nov 19, 2008)

marionthebarberian said:


> ^
> 
> a football game lasting an hour? lmao..never.
> 
> NFL games average 3.30 hours and college 4


So given that the playing time has to be hour at min two hours max what the hell are they doing for the other 1.5 to 2 hours?

Anyway considering many nfl games has seating it's not as hard as standing in the driving rain.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

How on earth is Fritz Walter ugly? Its awesome venue.


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

parcdesprinces said:


>


I may be imagining this, but wasn't this stand changed for or after the Euro's (2000?)...where during so it was "complete" as it were?


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Richo83 said:


> Yanks love watching sporting the elements so they can say they're "real" fans. In reality, three of their sports are either played indoors (bball and ice hockey) or mostly in summer (baseball) and the only sport they brave the cold, (American football) the sport often barely goes for an hour, and they get seats (especially in nfl games) Psh! Try having to stand in the blinding rain and hail for two and a half to three hours.
> 
> Anyway staying on topic I don't think grounds where the corners aren't covered and where there are four separate stands are ugly. Europe do some of the best stadiums. IMO, some of the most ugliest stadiums are the indoor blocks in the US for indoor sports and Eastern European stadiums, especially old ones. Blegh, glad that E Europe is getting some tournaments.


Jesus Christ youre stupid.

I mean come on man. Is that mindless dribble all you got?


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

marionthebarberian said:


> ^
> 
> a football game lasting an hour? lmao..never.
> 
> NFL games average 3.30 hours and college 4


Of course it lasts over 3 hours. Just look at those guys, they hold a committee meeting after each tackle.:nuts: It's no wonder that producing commercial spots for the Super Bowl has become more of a sporting competition, than the game itself. It gives at least people something to enjoy during those 3 hours of intense athletic effort.:nuts:


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

matthemod said:


> I may be imagining this, but wasn't this stand changed for or after the Euro's (2000?)...where during so it was "complete" as it were?


As far as I know they cut the top tier off the stand in the back ground and dropped the roof

*From this:*










*To this:*










Didn't make it anymore complete due to the lack of space around it to build. Jugding by the supports at each side, it wasn't that difficult to drop the roof (actually quite an impressive solution if I think about it although the stadium is still horrible)


----------



## steveedster (Jul 28, 2007)

I think we might have a winner 

South Africa - Mmabatho Stadium


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

^^
WTF is that???
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::lol::lol::hahaha::hahaha:

Great job in finding the ugliest and weirdest stadium in the world!kay::laugh:

BTW, what's the capacity of this arena? Looks like 500.000 or something.:lol:


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

Zeno2 said:


> Like I wrote, fantastic atmosphere but the overall design is a disaster.


That's my point, in your pictures you didn't post one that shows what the stadium actually looks like now from the interior. You posted a few exterior shots from odd angles, the roof and some old pictures.

Imho 1 tier stand that goes around three sides, with a two tiered main stand is excellent and it looks excellent, what a football stadium should look like, especially given the steepness of the stands! Aand I love the exterior, the roof could be better but beggars can't be chooser.

Here are some interior shots from the kaiserslautern thread!



pamirez said:


>


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

What about this one? 
Floating stadium in Singapore. 










Making a sliding tackle on the edges of this pitch could end up in a refreshing bath.:lol:


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

bestbud said:


> I take exception to that. One of the most beautiful and highly spec'd stadia in the world must be Arsenal's Emirates Stadium.


I actually find internal shots of the Emirates quite ugly. I think it's the way the "wave" of the top tier gets chopped off by the roofline. Cape Town Stadium has the same problem.


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Not sure if I can get away with this as its no longer there

*Civic Stadium (War Memorial Stadium) - Buffalo, New York*


----------



## Mr. Fitz (Nov 17, 2009)

CharlieP said:


> I actually find internal shots of the Emirates quite ugly. I think it's the way the "wave" of the top tier gets chopped off by the roofline. Cape Town Stadium has the same problem.


Yeah I agree with you on this.


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

gavstar00 said:


> Not sure if I can get away with this as its no longer there
> 
> *Civic Stadium (War Memorial Stadium) - Buffalo, New York*


Any stadium that was in The Natural is beautiful!


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Evil78 said:


> ^^
> 
> Why should you choose an ugly roof, like on the San Siro,......
> 
> ...










Did you really just compare San Siro to a high-school stadium?


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Richo83 said:


> Yanks love watching sporting the elements so they can say they're "real" fans. In reality, three of their sports are either played indoors (bball and ice hockey) or mostly in summer (baseball) and the only sport they brave the cold, (American football) the sport often barely goes for an hour, and they get seats (especially in nfl games) Psh! Try having to stand in the blinding rain and hail for two and a half to three hours.


It rains during American football season too, you know...

And most college stadiums have very few seats (mostly benches), and at most of those places fans stand for the entire game.


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

KingmanIII said:


> Did you really just compare San Siro to a high-school stadium?


If you would take 2 minutes to view the other posts, you will see why i did that.:bash:


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

KingmanIII said:


> It rains during American football season too, you know...
> 
> And most college stadiums have very few seats (mostly benches), and at most of those places fans stand for the entire game.


Don't bother...any opinion against roofs is obviously wrong and there's nothing anybody can say to prove otherwise. hno:


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Evil78 said:


> If you would take 2 minutes to view the other posts, you will see why i did that.:bash:


You dont make a lot of sense.

I think your limited knowledge on the subject is to blame.


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

en1044 said:


> You dont make a lot of sense.
> 
> I think your limited knowledge on the subject is to blame.


???:lol:
Yeah man, spot on!:cheers1:
Comparing the San Siro with that stadium was just *a joke*!:chilli suppose you know what a joke is...) And i did that because one of you guys, who has probably a lot more knowledge, than i have, said that the San Siro has an ugly roof, and that a stadium without a roof is much better, because it lets the sunshine in.:nuts: Are you such a moron, that i have to spell everything out for you?hno:


----------



## detmi7mile (Apr 21, 2007)

Bobby3 said:


> Lots of people like the Superdome but I've always found it particularly awful.
> 
> Not sure what the architects of Tropicana Field had in mind.
> 
> ...


Same here...I'm not too fond of domes in general. The Silverdome where the Lions used to play is pretty meh.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Evil78 said:


> ???:lol:
> Yeah man, spot on!:cheers1:
> Comparing the San Siro with that stadium was just *a joke*!:chilli suppose you know what a joke is...) And i did that because one of you guys, who has probably a lot more knowledge, than i have, said that the San Siro has an ugly roof, and that a stadium without a roof is much better, because it lets the sunshine in.:nuts: Are you such a moron, that i have to spell everything out for you?hno:


You're really bad at this internet stuff. Please dont call me a moron.


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

en1044 said:


> Please dont call me a moron.


Sorry for that.:master:


----------



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

Come to Belgium if you want to see ugly stadiums, heaven awaits you.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^:lol::lol: 

I think Belgium deserves an award for that ! 

:runaway:


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

Fizmo1337 said:


> Come to Belgium if you want to see ugly stadiums, heaven awaits you.


Yes, but they do for sure have very steep tiers in Belgium, which is something nice.


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you the impressiveness that is Ottawa's partially demolished and currently nearly unused Frank Clair Stadium:


----------



## israelblue (Nov 21, 2004)

gavstar00 said:


> Not sure if I can get away with this as its no longer there
> 
> *Civic Stadium (War Memorial Stadium) - Buffalo, New York*


OHH, MY GOD!!!!:runaway:


----------



## Alx-D (Oct 21, 2008)

Autostade, Montreal, PQ


----------



## DimaF (Jan 1, 2009)

its a goog stadium .It's not ugly


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ :yes: ! 

Weird indeed, but not ugly at all !!!

:hilarious


----------



## steveedster (Jul 28, 2007)

steveedster said:


> I think we might have a winner
> 
> South Africa - Mmabatho Stadium


Only holds 58,000 apparently, think its the winner thus far tho !


----------



## IronMan89 (Aug 3, 2007)

^^To me this seating configuration lookes way more confortable for athletics !


----------



## groby46 (Mar 19, 2010)

*SOME STADIUMS OF THE SERIE A*

*Stadio Atleti Azzurri d'Italia - Bergamo - Atalanta B.C. (24.726)*



















*Stadio Renato Dall'Ara - Bologna - Bologna F.C. (36.532)*



















*Stadio Sant'Elia - Cagliari - Cagliari Calcio (23.486)*




























*Stadio Angelo Massimino - Catania - Calcio Catania (21.530)
*


















*Stadio Artemio Franchi - Firenze - A.C.F. Fiorentina (47.415)*



















*Stadio Armando Picchi - Livorno - A.S. Livorno Calcio (19.238)*



















*Stadio San Paolo - Napoli - S.S.C. Napoli (60.240)*





































*Montepaschi Arena - Siena - A.C. Siena (15.373)*




























*Stadio Friuli - Udine - Udinese Calcio (30.667)
*


















*THIS IS THE SITUATION OF THE STADIUMS OF THE SERIE A!!!* hno:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

That one in South Africa is the winner by far !


----------



## seaphorm (Apr 2, 2010)

once again... not enough cricket stadiums represented... 

auckland's eden park... mixed use between cricket and rugby.. and not really suiting either

has grown organically over a period of 30 or so years one stand at a time...



















this is a bit of a eulogy though... as it's under redevelopment... the jury is still out as to how good it will be once finished.


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

The Ultimate Ugly Stadiums : Maksimir and Ataturk Stadium


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

How the hell is Ataturk ugly? Its one of the most beautiful Euro stadiums..

http://www.stadionwelt.de/sw_stadien/index.php?folder=sites&site=fotos&id=1958&page=1

West stand is amazing..


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

canadave87 said:


>


Best stand ever! I'd probably piss myself if I had to sit in the front row...


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

weava said:


> My list of ugliest stadiums:
> -all the euro soccer stadiums with roofs and the squared off corners


Roofs complete a stadium. The reason provide cover to the fans is not the only one, it is deflecting sound and points it back towards the pitch creating a far better roar. 

Another point i'm in disagree with you. Squared off corner stadiums are the best. More 'football' is it not going to go. This is Europe at its best. Highbury, Anfield Road, what a gems in history. A shame these stadiums slowly disappear from sights.


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

groby46 said:


> *Stadio Artemio Franchi - Firenze - A.C.F. Fiorentina (47.415)*
> 
> (pics)



Build for 'il duce'hno:. Look at it from above in google maps or something.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

That one from Germany...:bash:


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

mrakbaseball said:


> IMO, it is. The new Yankee Mallpark could have been something majestic instead it's bland, dull and ugly. Quite the letdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks just like pre-renovation Yankee Stadium on the outside, which is exacty what they were trying to do.


----------



## MeerkatCity (Aug 21, 2008)

most will probably disagree but i think this is ugly








WEMBLEY LONDON


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

mrakbaseball said:


> That's it, when things aren't going your way, take your ball and go home. I'm not going to echo your sentiments. Accept that reality. Way to discuss things in a civil manner. :stupid: :weirdo:


Discussing things in a "civil manner" would involve you not whining and bitching about how much any stadium except Safeco sucks.

Clearly you know nothing about stadiums. I really don't know why you're on this thread.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

rantanamo said:


> It looks just like pre-renovation Yankee Stadium on the outside, which is exacty what they were trying to do.


I disagree. The old pre-renovation Yankee Stadium and even the post-renovation Yankee Stadium (1976-2008) looked better, the escalator pods notwithstanding, and were not similar to Yankee Mallpark. I loved the cathedral style windows that Yankee Stadium had on the loge level. Yankee Stadium had so much more detail in its facade than the current building.
Yankee Mallpark, to me, is not attractive. I hate how the limestone abruptly stops as the stadium curves revealing just a blank gray wall. The entire setup of the OF is gross. The ugly CF restaurant, the high billboard style scoreboard that does its best in hiding the fact that it's located in a less visually appealing Bronx neighborhood. I didn't say it's the ugliest stadium ever, but I do find it to be ugly.
Let's be mindful that this forum is about discussing stadiums and arenas and nothing else.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks the same. Of course its going to be a modern take.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

rantanamo said:


> Looks the same. Of course its going to be a modern take.


I'll admit, there's some similarity, but the old one, including after the '70's renovation was more ornate and was blessed with detail the new one only wish it possessed, IMO.


----------



## No1_Saint (Jul 1, 2009)

*Aussie Rules stadiums (old)*

VFL/Waverley Park










Victoria Park


----------



## red_eagle_1982 (Jan 24, 2009)

This thread is depressing.


----------



## red_eagle_1982 (Jan 24, 2009)

MeerkatCity said:


> most will probably disagree but i think this is ugly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is futile, I know, but yeah, I disagree. Coming from a country whose largest stadium seats less than 20,000, the Wembley Stadium is already a Cathedral ( by our standards). Hehe. The British are lucky.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

red_eagle_1982 said:


> This thread is depressing.


Yankee Mallpark's tapered stands make me depressed. Monument Park has the same dreary ambience as a dark alley. So much to dislike about the place. What a missed opportunity by the firm formerly known as HOK.


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

I was going to put a pic of Marvin Lee Stadium in Trinidad after seeing it in the CONCACAF Champions League but I see it was already done in this thread. What a horrible little stadium. It literally makes no sense.










Edit. Hell, I'll put in another pic.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

That three tiers stand is sooo good :rofl:


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh god thats so bad its not even funny, what possessed them?


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

en1044 said:


> *I said thread, not site*. Big difference.
> 
> And why do I come here? To learn things about stadiums, not to see people say the same things over and over about them.


Well, technically you said forum, as stated below. 



en1044 said:


> If you actually think the new Yankee Stadium is the ugliest stadium ever built, then I question your knowledge of stadiums and wonder why you're even on this* forum*.


----------



## FCZZ (Feb 5, 2008)

Some ugly Dutch stadiums:

*Mitsubishi Forklift Stadion - Almere City F.C.*

























*Haarlem Stadion - H.F.C. Haarlem (bankrupt)*









*GN Bouw Stadion - FC Dordrecht*

















*De Geusselt - MVV Maastricht*

















*Trendwork Arena - Fortuna Sittard*


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wouldn't call the Dutch ones ugly, just modest.


----------



## canadiancreed (Nov 10, 2010)

Id' echo that most stadiums in the CFL could use a real retrofit, although I never realized that the stadiums in Regina and Ottawa were that bad. Yikes. Hopefully the new ones will be better then their predecessors' (especially Ottawa...nothing says "dont' drink!" like that much of a plunge to ground level.)

That being said, the stadium that the Alouettes play at seems pretty classy, even if it's lone competition is the Big Owe.


----------



## chrisbramley85 (Oct 14, 2010)

i like the way the away stand is called 'the untouchables'

maybe they should rename it to 'the un-usable'


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Haha, that's an old pic. They put the shirt sponsor up there. That's the stand they give to the Glasgow teams fans when they play them.

It does look extremely weird though, the pitch there is awful and I suspect that massive stand has something to do with it. You could argue that the state of the pitch was one (of many) reasons Gretna went bust.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Bobby3 said:


> You could argue that the state of the pitch was one (of many) reasons Gretna went bust.


I'm not sure how. Even if the Gretna team had done better at home, they were still doomed once the owner's family decided they'd rather inherit his money than spend it on a loss-making fotball club.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

red_eagle_1982 said:


> Wembley Stadium is already a Cathedral ( by our standards). Hehe. The British are lucky.


Wembley is the national stadium for England


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rev Stickleback said:


> I'm not sure how. Even if the Gretna team had done better at home, they were still doomed once the owner's family decided they'd rather inherit his money than spend it on a loss-making fotball club.


Continually having to postpone and eventually relocate matches because of the pitch when you're already on a barebones budget couldn't help matters.


----------



## ExWNY'er (Jul 21, 2005)

gavstar00 said:


> Not sure if I can get away with this as its no longer there
> 
> *Civic Stadium (War Memorial Stadium) - Buffalo, New York*


The old Rockpile! We still mourn the loss.


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

Alx-D said:


> Candlestick Park, San Fransico


Candlestick was once a great ballpark before football came along:


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

Exhibition Stadium, Toronto:


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

mrakbaseball said:


> Yankee Mallpark's tapered stands make me depressed. Monument Park has the same dreary ambience as a dark alley. So much to dislike about the place. What a missed opportunity by the firm formerly known as HOK.


Geez mrakbaseball do you ever stop? Yankee Stadium is incredible and you know it. Or maybe you're just jaded because SAFECO is an inferior ballpark and you're stuck in Seattle where it rains 300 times a year. Just look at this Majesty of a stadium:










































Compare that to this unfinished looking hulk of metal:

















Theres no comparison. Yankee Stadium is the most beautiful in Baseball, maybe even all of sports. SAFECO is nice, but it doesn't hold a candle to YS.


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

^^
How does SAFECO look unfinished. It's also probably one of the better ballparks in the league. IMO. Both are really nice stadiums...


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Bobby3 said:


> Continually having to postpone and eventually relocate matches because of the pitch when you're already on a barebones budget couldn't help matters.


It wouldn't have helped, but would have been minor considering their other debts.

Their owner was quite happy to pump the money in to keep them going as he had been doing for years (he'd pumped in £8 million over the previous 3 seasons), but once he was hospitalised with a brain condition the cheques stopped being signed, and his family had no interest in spending their inheritence supporting the club. The club quickly folded, although a completely new club, playing back in Gretna at the old ground, has since been formed.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Anubis2051 said:


> Geez mrakbaseball do you ever stop?


Do *you* ever stop?



> Yankee Stadium is incredible and you know it. Or maybe you're just jaded because SAFECO is an inferior ballpark and you're stuck in Seattle where it rains 300 times a year.


It seldom rains during the summer months in the Pacific Northwest.

The rainy season runs from about mid-fall to mid-spring.


> Just look at this Majesty of a stadium:
> 
> Theres no comparison. Yankee Stadium is the most beautiful in Baseball, maybe even all of sports. SAFECO is nice, but it doesn't hold a candle to YS.


Neither of those parks belong in the same conversation with the likes of Target, PNC, AT&T, Camden, etc.. Hell, I'd even rank Petco and maybe even Coors or Busch above either one.

NYS is an overpriced, soullessly contrived monstrosity and a slap in the face to the original.

Accept this and move on.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

KingmanIII said:


> Neither of those parks belong in the same conversation with the likes of Target, PNC, AT&T, Camden, etc.. Hell, I'd even rank Petco and maybe even Coors or Busch above either one.
> 
> NYS is an overpriced, soullessly contrived monstrosity and a slap in the face to the original.
> 
> Accept this and move on.


To each his own. I should point out that Anubis took a shot at me while Seattle fans are still in mourning. Classy.

I previously stated my MLB top 10.

1. Safeco
2. AT&T
3. PNC
4. Angel
5. [email protected]
6. Fenway
7. Wrigley
8. Coors
9. Kauffman
10. Jacobs/Progressive

I think Target Field is nice, but is overrated. I don't get your infatuation with Busch, that to me a mess. Petco, I would rank higher if it did away with the RF corner, the towers and if the club level was continuous.


----------



## canadiancreed (Nov 10, 2010)

> Yankee Stadium is incredible and you know it. Or maybe you're just jaded because SAFECO is an inferior ballpark and you're stuck in Seattle where it rains 300 times a year.


Your argument would go further if your opinion wasnt' extremely biased. 

back on topic, some great shots of exhibition stadium. If they ever finished the thing it would have probably been a great football stadium for the Argos.


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

mrakbaseball said:


> Yankee Mallpark's tapered stands make me depressed. Monument Park has the same dreary ambience as a dark alley. So much to dislike about the place. What a missed opportunity by the firm formerly known as HOK.


Watching a game at Safeco is depressing!!


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Anubis2051 said:


> Exhibition Stadium, Toronto:


George Bell and his Gheri Curl used to tear it up in there.


----------



## hottentotspur (Nov 24, 2010)

http://www.stadiumzone.weebly.com

has a video of the national stadium of Haiti, also pretty crappy. And what are all those plants doing in the venue? But yes, Exhibition Stadium in Toronto was also awefull, who designed this? Unbelievable this could be realised.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

canadave87 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I give you the impressiveness that is Ottawa's partially demolished and currently nearly unused Frank Clair Stadium:


Why don't the seats start at ground level? :nuts:


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

redstone said:


> Why don't the seats start at ground level? :nuts:


The lower level seats were torn down.


----------



## DogCow (Oct 26, 2010)

*Wembley*



MeerkatCity said:


> most will probably disagree but i think this is ugly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so grateful that I got to see the old Wembley Stadium. This one just looks like a grain silo that isn't completed yet with that huge hair bow on top. I always expect to see daredevils hanging from that things. Maybe they should make it a thrill ride. The history was much of the old building's mystique. 

When I was there I was told that it was "law" that the towers could not be moved. I thought that they would always be a feature integrated into a new structure.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Yes. I like new Wembley, but old towers should have been the ain part of the new design.
Removing them was the worst thing.


----------



## DogCow (Oct 26, 2010)

*Not Really that ugly*



brewerfan386 said:


> *Lets get hideous*
> former Three Rivers Stadium in Pittsburgh
> 
> 
> ...


----------

